# Ayuda con reparacion de amplificador



## HaSSeR (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, y vengo buscando ayuda para reparar un viejo amplificador pioneer SA-550.Resulta que el canal izquierdo suena perfectamente, pero el derecho no suena o lo hace a un volumen muy bajo.he probado a cambiar los altavoces para descartar, pero el canal que falla es siempre el mismo.Tengo conocimientos muy basicos de electronica, asi que acudo a vosotros a ver si hay alguien con paciencia y ganas de echarme una mano a ver si lo puedo poner a andar ;D.El funcionamiento del amplificador parece normal, enciende sin problemas y conecta el relé, todo Ok salvo por esa salida del altavoz.Lo he abierto y a primera vista no se aprecian componentes quemados o hinchados, y veo que tiene 4 transistores en el centro de la placa, que imagino seran los amplificadores.Son 2 parejas: 1 C2579 y 1 A1104 cada pareja.de momento he desoldado los c2579 para comprobarlos, y no parece haber nada raro, en otro momento que tenga desoldare los otros y los comprobare a ver si veo algo.Alguna  sugerencia más? muchas gracias de antemano por la paciencia y la ayuda!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2012)

Probá de intercambiar las entradas de señal de los amplificadores para descartar que no sea un problema del pre.

¿ Tiene capacitor de salida ? No te olvides que ese amplificador ya tiene 35 años y los capacitores electrolíticos están desvalorizados-secos-con fugas.

Es de unos 15+15 Watts RMS

Saludos !


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 24, 2012)

Es muy cierto lo que dice DOSMETROS, el ampli ya tiene sus años y la gran mayoria de fallas de estos amplis, es por los condesadores secos, yo de ti revisaria los condesadores de la fuente, del preamplificador y finalmente los de la etapa, mira si debajo de ellos para detallarlos muy bien, a veces se ven como si estuviesan sulfatados y si quieres que vuelva a la vida, retoca puntos de soldadura y cambia la gran mayoria de filtros ( capasitores o condensadores) para descartar ese posible problema.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 24, 2012)

Si el volumen esta bajo es posible que tanto capacitores de entrada como de salida hayan perdido capacitancia y esten dando esta falla, no me inclino a que la falla sea de los transistores dado que dices que se escucha pero a muy bajo volumen.

Intercala las entradas para descartar que el problema este en el amplificador.


----------



## HaSSeR (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola, muchas gracias por la ayuda, pero hay algo que no se si me explique bien.El ampli suena a buen volumen, pero solo por la salida izquierda, la derecha que es la que falla, suena a un nivel muy bajo o no suena.Entonces descartaremos los transistores? la placa tiene 2 condensadores grandes, pero parecen nuevos y estar en buen estado. De todas formas revisare los condensadores a ver si veo algo.nuevamente muchas gracias por la ayuda, a ver si con suerte lo consigo reparar


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 24, 2012)

Para que puedas descartar los transistores y asumir que no es ningun semiconductor dañado, deberías por lo menos poder oir por la bocina del canal derecho el ruido caracteristico del amplificador estando en reposo, algo asi como un siseo a muy bajo volumen.


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2012)

HaSSeR, Tratá de armarte de paciencia, y de conseguir el manual de servicio del equipo.
Como es probable que lo buscaste y no lo encontraste te lo dejo adjunto (recordá que no todos los días es navidad).
Fijate si algún componente del canal que falla levanta excesiva temperatura, si todo esta más o menos normal, inyectale señal directamente a la entrada de audio (potenciometro de volumen) y de ahí continua...
Si no tenes mucha experiencia con las reparaciones, tratá con respeto a tu equipo (por las tensiones y esas yerbas), ojo, te digo respeto, no miedo, presta atención y pensá para tratar de no equivocarte.
Ah!!, la parte que te interesa está en la pagina 2 sobre el lado derecho (Por las dudas).
Suerte.


----------



## HaSSeR (Feb 26, 2012)

Hola de nuevo,os estoy realmente agradecido por la ayuda,a ver si durante el fin de semana tengo un rato para ponerme con el.seguire los consejos y a ver si localizo el fallo.el unico inconveniente es que ese esquema es de un modelo diferente del mio.aun asi,un millon de gracias,ya os contare


----------



## dmc (Feb 26, 2012)

Disculpa mi error, cuando lo subí seleccione el modelo posterior.


----------



## HaSSeR (Feb 26, 2012)

Ufff enserio,sois unos verdaderos maquinas.si con esta ayuda no consigo repararlo,es que soy un inutil jejej


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 26, 2012)

HaSSeR dijo:


> Ufff enserio,sois unos verdaderos maquinas.si con esta ayuda no consigo repararlo,es que soy un inutil jejej



algo de ayuda no viene mal, cualquier cosa vuelves a preguntar.


----------



## hsm (Abr 16, 2012)

buen día, yo tengo este mismo amplificador sa-550 y tengo el mismo problema pero no encuentro los capacitores electrolíticos de tres patas y con la misma referencia en ninguna tienda de la ciudad donde vivo, los hay con unidades(microfaradios) mayores y menores, ahora volví a armar al amplificador y tengo el siguiente problema.
El tiene tres fusibles uno arriba y dos mas abajo, los dos fusibles de abajo apenas enciendo el amplificador alumbran (se dañan) y el fusible de arriba sigue sirviendo, los de abajo tenía una referencia de 1.6A y el otro no se alcanzaba a ver, compre los repuestos que no los pude hallar de la misma referencia y los probé con dos de 1Amp y luego con los de 1.5 Amp y los sigue dañando no se que hacer, agradezco me colaboren gracias


----------

